# Hall Pass breaking some rods.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Fished 2 days this week. Thurday we fished no farther out than 12 miles on my boat and on Sat we fished out of Mike's mako out to about 20 miles out. Thur was 2-3 foot seas and we found plenty of fish to pull on. We caught legal jacks on just about all spots we fished as close a 7 miles from the inlet. I had one fish break my cobia rod while sitting in the rod holder. I watched as my $350 saltist reel and rod sink after a fish broke the rod clean across the rod holder. Must have been wrapped around the tip. Then mike broke his rod while fighting a AJ. We were getting our butts kicked from these ajs. We couldn't keep them out of the shallow water structure. Thursday we ended up with 4 triggers and a limmit of ajs. Sat we ended up with a limit of bigger AJS and 5 triggers and a few vermilion snapper. Never did hook any kingfish, bonita, or cobia on either trip. Where are the pelagics? Mike is moving to Nevada and hope he has a good move. Thanks for getting us out on your boat on Sat Mike.


----------



## Tennessee Trey (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey at least they were sacrificed to the fish gods and not lost to an overpass or a foot!
Nice looking fish. Hope we can put a few like that in the box in 3 weeks.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

that sucks about the rods but atleast you got the culprit behind it. I think he should fry for what he caused.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice aj's. sorry bout the rods and reel,but that is why the tackle stores carry more extras.:thumbup:


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, you're contributing to the economy for sure. God bless!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice couple of donks there, they can put a beatin on some tackle. Nice trip.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice looking fish, and kudo's for the teamwork on the fishing rod and landing that lunker!


----------



## mbe5003 (Dec 2, 2009)

Another couple of great trips with great people, thanks again Adam and Lee, glad we could make it work again on Saturday, hopefully we can find a day this week that lines up.

And as far as the rod that broke it was totally worth it, the fish went in the box and I got a new rod under warranty. Too bad we couldn't warranty a quarter of a handle that was all that was left on the other rod that broke.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Not a bad trigger either. I just had a reel go in the water too. I got it back - I hope the salt bath does not kill it. The fish are angry my friends.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report guys! Sounds like you had a blast even though Neptune demanded his pound of fishing gear for the harvest. I hope that the near future finds you getting some new gear and I'm sure it's going to be beefier that the sacrificial victims.

PS West Marine is now able to order Stella's to go with those nice Shimano rods they sell.


----------

